# NGTA Feb. Shoot, Tomi's Pictures added!



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunday February 6, 2011

The second installment of the 2011 3D season at the North Georgia Traditional Archery Club will be held on the first Sunday in February at the club property in Gainesville, Georgia. I am hosting this event and I want you there.

Here is some information you may need in order to get there and enjoy the day.

We are located at 2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507.

The shoot can start when you get there but we usually try to begin at around 9:00 a.m. I'll be there much earlier than that so if you want to begin early, come on. We will begin picking up targets at 3:30 p.m.

Cost to shoot is $5 for members and $10 for non-members. If this shoot will be your first visit to NGTA Club, you shoot for free. We offer a family discount as well. You won't pay more than $15 for the entire family.

The 3D course will consist of 20 targets arranged at varing distances from the stakes. We set up two stakes, one for men and another for women and children. That said, we don't mind if you shoot from closer in or farther back if you want to. For scoring purposes, we do ask that you shoot from the stake that is appropriate for you.

Lunch will consist of Chili, hot dogs, and the trimmings, and will include drinks and dessert items. Cost for lunch is $5 per person. Lunch is ready by 11:30 a.m.

We will offer a brief time of devotion from the Bible at 9:00 a.m for those who would like to participate. You are not required to attend this but it is offered for encouragement to those that wish to attend. 

This shoot is the day after our 1st annual banquet and there will no doubt be rafflet items from the night before that will be offered for trade at the shoot. We will hold a round robin trade blanket at 12:30 p.m. for any items you may have that you'd like to try to trade. Bring your loot and let's trade!

I am also planning an Iron Man competition that will consist of 10 TOUGH targets placed at varying ranges. Each target presentation will off an extreme challenge and will have only one stake to shoot from on this course. The cost to participate is $5 per person in addition to your regular shoot fee. To participate in multiple classes will require no additional fee. An award will be presented to the winner in each of the following classes:

Mens Wood Arrow
Mens Open (any arrow)
Womens Wood Arrow
Womens Open (any arrow)
Kids Wood Arrow 
Kids Open (any arrow)

To qualify for kids Iron Man competition, you must be younger than 12 years old.

Our president, Dennis Rice, may also have a continuing education program planned for this month's shoot. If so, he will chime in here with the details.

I hope that many of you folks will come in from out-of-town to be a part of our 1st annual fund raising banquet and raffle and that you will stay overnight for this shoot. There are hotels in the area and some limited primitive camping space on the property. If you'd lke some more information about these lodging possibilities, PM me and I'll get you hooked up.

Come see us.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking forward to that whole weekend!!!!!  Thanks for all the cool info Gene....... I got lots of bows and arras to bring and fling!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2011)

Great Job Gene and as for the continuing education class our very on 
BK Bigkid will Do a flemish twist string building class


----------



## Necedah (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't believe I have to wait a whole two weeks for it to get here  
This like Christmas in February 

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

If anyone wants to come but doesn't have a bow and arrows to shoot just let me know and I will try to bring one for you. I will need to know a little about what bow and arrows will work best for you.

Looking forward to it Gene!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2011)

I will have with me a couple of youth or ladies bows if anybody want to try them


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2011)

And I'll bring a couple of extra bows with arrows as well.


----------



## BDAdams (Jan 23, 2011)

I hate missing the shoots


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

BDAdams said:


> I hate missing the shoots



No doubt you do Blake and we miss you too. Thanks again bud!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2011)

BK's string making class will make the day!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 24, 2011)

Shaping up to be a big day Mr. Bramlett!
Please let me know what I can do to help. I sure plan
to be there Saturday to help set the course.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea me too what time are we meeting at Lorettas


----------



## dpoole (Jan 26, 2011)

Gent the 9:30 devotion is a great idea.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Shaping up to be a big day Mr. Bramlett!
> Please let me know what I can do to help. I sure plan
> to be there Saturday to help set the course.





Dennis said:


> Yea me too what time are we meeting at Lorettas



We need an early start due to the banquet that evening. Let's say 7:30 at Loretta's on Saturday morning.

Donnie, you come on up on Saturday. I'll have your room ready.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 29, 2011)

Banquet information can be found here.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598483

And here...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=592472


----------



## dutchman (Jan 31, 2011)

The clock is ticking...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 2, 2011)

This shoot will go on no matter what kind of weather we have. However, the last time I checked, Sunday was supposed to be nice. Y'all come see us.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 2, 2011)

The nasty, sloppy stuff, just makes it more fun. Looks like we are going to have fun on Sat.


----------



## BDAdams (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't know if it could be as bad as March '09.  A foot of snow would be better than that.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

I should be there again.  Maybe I'll hit more than 50% of the targets this time around.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 3, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I should be there again.  Maybe I'll hit more than 50% of the targets this time around.



Jamie, ya'll coming to the banquet on Sat??? There'll be LOTS of cool stuff raffled off!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 3, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Jamie, ya'll coming to the banquet on Sat??? There'll be LOTS of cool stuff raffled off!!!!!!



I will be.  Not sure about the woman.  She has a family thing to attend to.  If she can leave in time, she will be with me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool beans Jamie!!!!! that little fella in your avatar sure looks like he doesn't like the young lady beside him!!!!!whew!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 5, 2011)

Headed out to help get everything ready.
Weather looks good for tomorrow.
Ya'll come, please!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sitting in Lorettas' parking lot now. I guess we can go ahead and eat since you're just leaving Powder Springs...see you after while.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2011)

There has been a change of plans regarding the Iron Man course at the shoot tomorrow. There won't be one. Due to the condition of the section of road that the Iron Man would have been set out on, we decided it would be best to keep traffic off of it because it's just too wet. The 20 target course is set up and the road it's on is fine. Rubber boots would be good to wear tomorrow, though. 

Many thanks to Pine Nut, RogerB, Dennis, Jake Allen, TNGirl, Necedah, Arthur, and Danny for helping with the set up. And special thanks go to Necedah for bringing his four wheeler to drag the trailer. It was a HUGE help!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 5, 2011)

Sounds like y'all had a fun morning! 
Sitting here at work  
Will see y'all in a few hours at the banquet


----------



## Necedah (Feb 6, 2011)

Setting up


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 6, 2011)

Great job with today's shoot Mr Gene! 

Good food, target set up, organization, wonderful devotion and fun times.

It was a very good day.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 6, 2011)

Absolutly fantastic! 
It was my first shoot ever, everybody was great and the dutch oven cobbler OUT OF THIS WORLD.
I want to give special thanks to Tony for the warm welcome all the help 
I cant wait for the next one


----------



## John V. (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to all the organizers for another great shoot.  My boys and I had a fine time.  It was a pleasure shooting with Tony and meeting some new folks. Hope to see everyone again next month!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2011)

Great Job as usual Dutchman!


----------



## JFortson (Feb 7, 2011)

Had a wonderful time as always. Course set was great thanks to all set it up!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a great time at the shoot. Thanks for letting me borrow the bow for the shoot. I got mine back today from the Archery Learning Center in Snellville today. Atlanta Fox 5 TV Station did a live feature program at the Archery Learning Center this morning. I'm just seeing how much fun it is to watch the morning news and not be concerned with Atlanta traffic and going to work (retired now). Thanks, Dave - see you at the shoot in March


----------



## LongBow01 (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad ya'll had a good shoot I'll make one eventually ????


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

Well now you know I'm gonna have to post my pictures now......We didn't set-up an "Iron Person" course due to the rain it was pretty muddy ya'll.  So maybe we can have that next month!!!!Whew HOOOO!!!!
first bunch.....






Gene Bramblett, our host for this month, held a wonderful service for us, he recited scriptures from the Bible, read an inspiring story to us and gave thanks to The Lord for the day, all this before we even got to shoot!!! Great job hosting Gene.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

here's some more......


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

3rd bunch....


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 7, 2011)

last bunch....thanks for looking ya'll....come and shoot with us if you haven't had a chance to!!!!!




new comer Lynn Campbell with her granddaughter!!!!!




Jamie was aiming at that stick right there!!!!! (mine's the pink one in the center of the kill!!!!)




RogerB showing Snellville-dave just what to do!!!!!!




Here's something some of ya'll never get to see........the fine fellers picking up the targets when we are done!!! I'm in the back of the truck for baliste (that's what Arthur said I was!!!)




Arthur bringing a turkey target to the truck!!!!!




Dennis Rice, our President, looking all "Official" in directing the pick-up of the targets!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 7, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Jamie was aiming at that stick right there!!!!! (mine's the pink one in the center of the kill!!!!)


----------



## Al33 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the pic's Tomi!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 8, 2011)

Finest bunch of people I have ever had the honor of being associated with. And I get to shoot arrows too! Ain't life grand. If you are not attending NGT events/shoots you are missing something special.
Thanks Gene for hosting and Tomi for posting.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 8, 2011)

I hate I missed it , looks like y'all had a heck of a turn out ....

and Roger I agree , some great folks out there for sure ....


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 8, 2011)

Fine pictures Tomi. Hope I get to the Central Zone shoot so I can visit with you guys.


----------



## WildWillie (Feb 8, 2011)

Great pictures Tomi,And thanks to Gene for being a great host and to everyone who set up and took down targets I had a blast.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the hard work putting this shoot and the banquet together.  Enjoyed both events very much. Super photos, Tomi.  Hope to see y'all next month too.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 9, 2011)

congrat on another fine event !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradyxps (Feb 9, 2011)

It was my first time shooting with ya'll and I had a blast. Anyone debating on coming out should definitely come' on. I'll be there in March if the Lord's willing and the creek don't rise.


----------

